# Dunked my camera. Any tips?



## CraniumDesigns (Dec 31, 2009)

So, read this...

Last Shot of 2009 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

And get back to me. I would really appreciate it. THANKS!


----------



## Rekd (Dec 31, 2009)

That sux man. My advice is to buy a 7D or Mark II or some other water resistant camera. But you already knew that. 

Open the case, dry it all out. Get some electronics spray cleaner and hope for the best. Salt water is worse as it will leave more residue than fresh water would, but hey, what have you got to lose at this point? 

Oh, and don't be offended, but LOL!


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Dec 31, 2009)

Rekd said:


> Oh, and don't be offended, but LOL!



I know, I know it was funny, but damn, sucks! Haha.


----------



## Rekd (Dec 31, 2009)

CraniumDesigns said:


> Rekd said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and don't be offended, but LOL!
> ...



It does suck. And the only reason I LOLed is because I have a really vivid imagination and TOTALLY saw you in your boat trying to save yourself.


----------



## grafxman (Dec 31, 2009)

I've never dunked a camera but if I did here's what I would do:

1. Fly at maximum speed to the nearest drug store and get a several gallons of distilled water.

2. Dash out to the parking lot and flush, flush, flush.

3. Shake as much water out as possible then flush some more then shake some more.

4. Use a hair dryer WITHOUT ANY HEAT to dry everything out. 

5. Ship everything to the factory repair station for disassembly and examination.

Note: I know from personal experience of 29 years in the USN there is nothing worse for electronics than saltwater. Just salt air is often enough to destroy electronic components.


----------



## KmH (Dec 31, 2009)

grafxman said:


> I've never dunked a camera but if I did here's what I would do:
> 
> 1. Fly at maximum speed to the nearest drug store and get a several gallons of distilled water.
> 
> ...


Fresh water is one thing. Salt water, as grafxman points out, is another matter entirely.

Your warranty, if you still had any, ended as soon as the camera hit the water. The lens too.

Do you have insurance?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 31, 2009)

Best advice- DO NOT TURN IT ON with water inside the camera. I fear the camera might be a total loss, possibly the lens too. Saltwater is nasty stuff.

seawater + electric current is a recipe for disaster. I suppose it's possible that not too much water got in to the camera in those 2 seconds. Send it in for service ASAP, but do not turn it on.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Dec 31, 2009)

Derrel said:


> Best advice- DO NOT TURN IT ON with water inside the camera. I fear the camera might be a total loss, possibly the lens too. Saltwater is nasty stuff.
> 
> seawater + electric current is a recipe for disaster. I suppose it's possible that not too much water got in to the camera in those 2 seconds. Send it in for service ASAP, but do not turn it on.



what is the process for sending it in for service?


----------



## KmH (Dec 31, 2009)

Go to the appropriate web site and look. :thumbup:

Here,  www.canonusa.com


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Dec 31, 2009)

KmH said:


> Go to the appropriate web site and look. :thumbup:
> 
> Here,  www.canonusa.com



Can't find it there. A more specific link perhaps, or a number I can call? Anyone?


----------



## herbycanopy (Dec 31, 2009)

Living in Hawaii sometimes I forget that I have my mp3 player in the pocket and so it sees the ocean full force. When that happens I take it home and let it sit in a pot of water for a couple of minutes. When in the pot I give it a good shake then put it in a jar of white rice in the sun for a few days. 

I have done this 3 time and it has worked each time...though mp3s are not cameras so who knows.


----------



## CSR Studio (Dec 31, 2009)

I have never dunked a camera but I did have a processor flooded. As grafxman said you need to flush out the salt water, dry with no heat then let it sit for a week or so, if you have insurance then send it off, if you don't then let it sit for a few weeks and then try it.

The processor I had was flooded, we rinsed it, dried it without heat and let it sit for about a week. We checked for any problems then fired it up, has been working ever since.

Good luck!


----------



## rallysman (Dec 31, 2009)

some isopropyl alcohol after the distilled water flush will help with evaporation, and after it has sat for a while bury it in rice. It'll draw out moisture.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Dec 31, 2009)

hey everyone. it's been drying for about 24 hours now. i never flushed it with water. should i still do that, or just let it keep drying?


----------



## CSR Studio (Dec 31, 2009)

CraniumDesigns said:


> hey everyone. it's been drying for about 24 hours now. i never flushed it with water. should i still do that, or just let it keep drying?


 
If it was dunked in anything but sparkling clean, clear water you should absolutely flush it with distilled water. You will have all kinds of problems if you don't. Salt can be a electrical conductor.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Dec 31, 2009)

damn, just found out my 100-400 isnt sealed. that's gonna be so depressing if it's ruined. instead of doing all these unsure homemade fixes and stuff, shouldnt i just send it off to canon or a certified repair center?


----------



## CSR Studio (Dec 31, 2009)

CraniumDesigns said:


> damn, just found out my 100-400 isnt sealed. that's gonna be so depressing if it's ruined. instead of doing all these unsure homemade fixes and stuff, shouldnt i just send it off to canon or a certified repair center?


 
Before you send it anywhere you need to get any salt or mud etc off of it. It is causing problems as we speak. You need to flush it ASAP. Let it dry then send it. By not flushing it you might as well put it in the trash right now.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Dec 31, 2009)

flush the lens too?


----------



## CSR Studio (Dec 31, 2009)

CraniumDesigns said:


> flush the lens too?


 
If it got dunked, it needs to be flushed. Use distilled water only and lots of it!


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Dec 31, 2009)

ok. im going to the store now to buy distilled water and rice.


----------



## CSR Studio (Dec 31, 2009)

CraniumDesigns said:


> ok. im going to the store now to buy distilled water and rice.


 
Good man. Good luck! Let us know how things go.


----------



## jbylake (Dec 31, 2009)

At this point, I'd say about a half bottle of Jose Cuervo is your best bet.  Dunk yourself in it.  Do not drive.  Better yet, drink whole bottle.  Your head will be so bad in the morning, the whole camera thing will seem trivial.

J.:meh:


----------



## Rekd (Dec 31, 2009)

jbylake said:


> At this point, I'd say about a half bottle of Jose Cuervo is your best bet.  Dunk yourself in it.  Do not drive.  Better yet, drink whole bottle.  Your head will be so bad in the morning, the whole camera thing will seem trivial.
> 
> J.:meh:



Excellent advice!


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Dec 31, 2009)

ok, so got the water and rice, should i just open it all up? expose the mirror and sensor and everything? who all thinks im SOL?


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Dec 31, 2009)

ok, so i put the body fully opened into a tupperware with distilled water, sloshed it around for about 2 minutes, drained it, and now it is soaking in distilled water. the lens is soaking in water as well. i feel nuts for putting electronic equipment into water. please tell me im doing the right thing. argh this sucks.


----------



## rallysman (Dec 31, 2009)

It's not like you're going to hurt it (more than it already is). 
Dilution is the solution to the pollution (In your case, salt)

Since it's game on, rinse it as much as you can, let it air dry a bit, then give it the rice treatment. Be sure to keep fairly fresh dry rice so it will continue to wick the moisture away. 

Keep in mind, it's going to take some serious cleaning afterwards, but if it even functions you'll be ahead of the game.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Dec 31, 2009)

do i need to let it soak for a period of time in the distilled water before i start drying it?

i will be sending it out to canon next week for sure.


----------



## Sam6644 (Dec 31, 2009)

time to upgrade


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Dec 31, 2009)

Sam6644 said:


> time to upgrade



yeah, im probably just gonna get a new body. either a t1i for a good crop, or just take the plunge and get the 5d mark 2. the lens is what im really worried about. just got that a few months back. $1400 is not a cheap replacement


----------



## rallysman (Dec 31, 2009)

CraniumDesigns said:


> do i need to let it soak for a period of time in the distilled water before i start drying it?
> 
> i will be sending it out to canon next week for sure.



not necessarily

keep rinsing but after 2 or three baths I'm not sure it'll make much more of a difference. Keep in mind, once the distilled water dissolves some salt, it's no longer distilled. Rinsing is better than soaking, but soaking will initially remove more of the contaminant. 

If it makes you any more comfortable, I deal with similar situations frequently. 
I work at a hospital maintaining medical equipment and part of the inventory is flexible endoscopes. After each procedure they have to be leak tested to make sure there isn't any chance of a porous surface or place to harbor bacteria. If this test is not conducted correctly fluid enters the scope and is not detected until it causes so much damage (corrosion) that it creates an image problem. 

9 times out of 10 aeration and contact cleaning keeps the pencil lead sized CCD from being ruined.

Long story short, there's a decent chance that it can be salvaged.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Dec 31, 2009)

even after sitting for 24 hours without a rinse? im letting em both soak now. lemme know if i can take it out. im basically out of distilled water though now.


----------



## rallysman (Dec 31, 2009)

I've seen sensors that were exposed to peracetic acid for weeks survive....so it's possible. 

I'd say give 'em a few more sloshes, start letting them dry, and cross your fingers.

Good luck!


----------



## Craig G (Dec 31, 2009)

I hope you removed the battery the second you surfaced. I know a little about electrolysis.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Dec 31, 2009)

Craig G said:


> I hope you removed the battery the second you surfaced. I know a little about electrolysis.



not immediately, but pretty quickly. nothing like that has ever happened to me, so i wasnt sure what to do.


----------



## CSR Studio (Dec 31, 2009)

CraniumDesigns said:


> ok, so i put the body fully opened into a tupperware with distilled water, sloshed it around for about 2 minutes, drained it, and now it is soaking in distilled water. the lens is soaking in water as well. i feel nuts for putting electronic equipment into water. please tell me im doing the right thing. argh this sucks.


 
Believe me if I can rinse an entire photo processor, motherboard and everything, you can rinse a camera and lens. 

I would be willing to bet that it will work, especially if you let it dry for a good week. Before you put the battery in, check for any corrosion, if there is any you can use vinegar on a q-tip to get it off. Then put in your new battery and fire it up but not before it has dried for at least a week.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Dec 31, 2009)

cool, so i shouldnt send it into canon yet? let it dry for a week, test it, THEN send it in if it still doesnt work?

do u think the lens will at least work? thats the big ticket item. the body's cheap, so not as upset about it.


----------



## chip (Dec 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the accident. I think the camera is done. The lens maybe done as well. My wife got her cell phone wet once - not submerged and it never worked again. I dried it carefully and completely before turning it on but still - it was all over.


----------



## grafxman (Jan 1, 2010)

Salt water causes a battery effect between dissimilar metals. Electronics gear is all dissimilar metal components. Your stabilized lens has dissimilar metal components within it. The battery effect causes metal particles to be transferred from where they belong to where they don't belong. Thus it is absolutely essential to get every possible molecule of salt out of the camera and lens. Salt is water soluble thus the use of distilled water. 

It is IMPOSSIBLE to FLUSH too many times. When you shake the water out of the camera and lens, taste it to see if there is any salty taste. That's not scientific but if there is any trace of saltiness coming out of your gear then obviously several more flushings will be required. 

Even if you don't taste any salt, minute particles may remain inside the camera and lens. The camera may even work HOWEVER, when it gets in a humid atmosphere that salt will begin it's insidious process of dissolving and corroding electrical components. Thus the requirement to send it to someplace that can completely disassemble the equipment, properly clean it, reassemble it and check it out.


----------



## grafxman (Jan 1, 2010)

On Monday I would contact Canon and give them all the details. Go by whatever they say. If they say everything is trashed and they don't want to work on it then post here again. I'll watch the postings. Much depends on whether or not the electronics inside has been protected at the factory. 

I have seen military electronics that was so well protected that it would likely survive saltwater submersion for a long time without a lot of fuss. Such gear is typically encapsulated in some sort of epoxy. The connectors can be a problem though. That gear is normally non repairable unless the epoxy material can be removed. 

Other methods have involved covering all the circuit board and its components with a heavy coating of a rubbery substance. That gear can be repaired once the stuff is scrapped off. Again the connectors will be a problem.

Then there's gear that have virtually no protection. Gear such as that doesn't last long at all inside the Navy helicopters I was involved in. Those helos hover at 40' all the time and the rotor wash drenches the entire aircraft in salt water. I've pulled the covers off of electronic gear that had green corrosion growing up out of every solder joint on a circuit board. 

I've restored to service black boxes that have been pulled from helos that were partially submerged by following the basic procedures I've outlined above. We didn't dry it out though. We flushed the gear with a water displacing corrosion preventive compound. I don't think that stuff would be usable on lenses or cameras though because it leaves a film.

If Canon will take the gear, I would ship it overnight. Good luck.


----------



## grafxman (Jan 1, 2010)

BTW before you or anyone else reading this posting embark on any other kayak photo expeditions I suggest you explore the product on this page:

DiCAPac | WP-S10 Waterproof Case | WPS10 | B&H Photo Video

A search for waterproof case at bhphotovideo will reveal many more options.


----------



## KmH (Jan 1, 2010)

And pay a visit to your insurance agent.


----------



## CSR Studio (Jan 1, 2010)

grafxman said:


> On Monday I would contact Canon and give them all the details. Go by whatever they say. If they say everything is trashed and they don't want to work on it then post here again. I'll watch the postings. Much depends on whether or not the electronics inside has been protected at the factory.
> 
> I have seen military electronics that was so well protected that it would likely survive saltwater submersion for a long time without a lot of fuss. Such gear is typically encapsulated in some sort of epoxy. The connectors can be a problem though. That gear is normally non repairable unless the epoxy material can be removed.
> 
> ...


 
I didn't know you were going to send it in, since you are you need to do some things. Do you have a hair dryer that has a no heat setting? If you do I would dry it gently with that, let it dry the rest of the weekend and then contact Canon. I agree with grafxman. If Canon says it is trashed please post and let us know. There are other things you can do. Good luck!


----------



## skieur (Jan 1, 2010)

I would suggest that you try and claim it on your house insurance.  Most, if not all policies include $5,000 coverage for property away from home.

skieur


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Jan 1, 2010)

note to everyone: we dont HAVE home insurance. i just rent. its a loss insurance wise. i'll see if i can add it to my car insurance or something.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Jan 1, 2010)

also, i have some distilled water in the very end of my long lens, and it wont come out. thoughts on how? its just sitting by itself on my dresser right now drying.


----------



## Plato (Jan 2, 2010)

CraniumDesigns said:


> So, read this...
> 
> Last Shot of 2009 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> And get back to me. I would really appreciate it. THANKS!



Now's your chance to upgrade to a Nikon!


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Jan 2, 2010)

Plato said:


> Now's your chance to upgrade to a Nikon!



that's just immature. they are both equally good brands, the leaders in the field. neither is better. and all my accessories and other lenses fit canon, so i'll be sticking with them.


----------



## mostly sunny (Jan 2, 2010)

CraniumDesigns said:


> note to everyone: we dont HAVE home insurance. i just rent. its a loss insurance wise. i'll see if i can add it to my car insurance or something.


  Cranium, Today you need to call an insurance agent and get renters insurance. I pay $12.00 a month for mine for up to 50,000 in loss.

= (  good luck with your camera- I hope all the advice you have been given helps!


----------



## grafxman (Jan 2, 2010)

About the water inside your lens, I was shooting the Riverbanks Zoo in Columbia SC and it was sprinkling rain. I was using my Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM Lens and water got inside the slide area of the lens. When I returned to the motel I took a bunch of tissues, zoomed the lens back and forth, drying the lens barrel each time. I shook downwards, I shook it upwards, I zoomed, dried, zoomed, dried for about an hour. Eventually no more water appeared on the lens barrel when it was zoomed in and out. I now carry an Eva-dry Renewable EDV-300 inside my camera bag.

I don't know if that procedure will work for you but that water got inside your lens somehow so it should come out if you can develop the right procedure. If you send the lens off for repair, be sure to tell the repair station everything that happened and everything you have done.


----------



## grafxman (Jan 2, 2010)

You might give these guys a call:

General Camera Care Information from Camera Care Center

I don't know anything about them but they might be able to provide some useful info. Here's what their web page has about water damage:

Ideally bring it in the same day for the best possible repair.  Place in a plastic bag, remove all possible air within the bag to reduce oxidation. If completely submerged, remove battery, keep camera submerged in fresh water (distilled water is best). Bring in the same day and hope for the best. We use equipment that will eliminate moisture ASAP, slowing down the corrosion process, allowing us more time for proper servicing.
 Soaking in bourbon or other alcohol is just a bad rumor! May cause additional damage.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Jan 2, 2010)

I telll you e tof there was any salt water in it at all I would be calling my insurance company, not the repair depot.
I hate to tell you this but salt water is like acid to electronics.


----------



## CSR Studio (Jan 2, 2010)

SpeedTrap said:


> I telll you e tof there was any salt water in it at all I would be calling my insurance company, not the repair depot.
> I hate to tell you this but salt water is like acid to electronics.


 
That is why he rinsed everything with distilled water.

Do what grafxman suggested. Zoom, rezoom, dry etc. That should get the majority out and letting it sit and dry with the rice. 

Why are you sending it in if you don't have insurance? Why not let it dry for a week or so then get a new battery and try it and go from there?


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Jan 2, 2010)

CSR Studio said:


> Why are you sending it in if you don't have insurance? Why not let it dry for a week or so then get a new battery and try it and go from there?



i thought i could send it in, and just pay canon to fix it? i dont have to do that?


----------



## CSR Studio (Jan 2, 2010)

CraniumDesigns said:


> CSR Studio said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you sending it in if you don't have insurance? Why not let it dry for a week or so then get a new battery and try it and go from there?
> ...


 
Fix what? There may not be anything to fix. I would suggest that you let it dry for at least a week, then check for any corrosion, get a brand new battery and try it. If it works you are good, if it doesn't you can send it in.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Jan 2, 2010)

ok. i'm this close to buy a 5d mark 2 w/ 24-105L now. would sell my 17-40L to cover most of the new lens cost. even if the rebel works, i was gonna upgrade anywayz and use the rebel as a backup/crop option.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Jan 2, 2010)

so, body is in rice. does the top of the tupperware need to be on?


----------



## mostly sunny (Jan 2, 2010)

Keep us posted..  = ) My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks. just bought a 5D Mark II with 24-105L lens off B&H for $3499. OUCH! But they give you the option to pay 6 months later, so I'll be saving $583/month for the next 6 months. Haha. Selling my 17-40L if anyone's interested. It did NOT get dunked.


----------



## Gaura Mohana (Jan 7, 2010)

hows the dunked camera doing?


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Jan 7, 2010)

Gaura Mohana said:


> hows the dunked camera doing?



thanks for asking  it's still drying, along with the lens, in rice. giving it a few more days then i'll try it out. i don't have high hopes, but maybe god will allow a miracle to happen. haha.


----------



## mbkPhotography (Jan 7, 2010)

I cried as I read this thread, ****y luck man, sorry this happened.

I know its a little to late but definitely get some personal property insurance next time around especially for that lens, a hundred or so a year for insurance can definitely be a life saver.

Good luck on the repairs


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Jan 7, 2010)

yeah, i'm getting a quote on renters insurance right now to cover it.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jan 7, 2010)

at least you have a BRILLIANT new toy to keep your mind off the tragedy that befell your rebel.

im also interested in hearing updates regarding the drying and whether the lens and cam function. keep us posted for sure. :thumbup:

oh and...i know the circumstances were not ideal, but congrats on your new cam!


----------



## coastaltom (Jan 7, 2010)

I too fell in water with my Rebel w/28-135lens attached and turned on.  Trying to get a neat view of water flowing in a creek.  Found a hole and went over my head for a few seconds.  This WAS fresh water.  I immediately removed the battery and card and lens.  Dried all I could with tissue.  I removed the back of the camera body and used a hair dryer.  I saw no water in the lens.

I remembered a product from years past that I used on boat electronics for corrosion resistance.  It's called Corrosion X and claims to be used in military aircraft.  You can buy it at most marinas or ship stores.  It's a light oil.  I sprayed the open electronic side of my camera with the X.  Their sales ad shows an entire TV being dunked in a vat of the stuff while the TV was ON.  It displaces water and provides corrosion resistance.

 Bottom line...................... my camera and lens are still in use today without apparent harm.  Might be worth a try if you don't send yours in for service.

Good luck.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Jan 10, 2010)

ok, so i let both the lens and body sit in rice for a week. i just tried turning the camera on with the kit lens, and a new battery, and all i got was a quick blue light on the WB button. nothing else. no screen, no power at all. i guess it's dead 

not sure about the lens. it still has distilled water trapped in the end of it. i tried zooming it in and out and barely a drop comes out. not sure what to do with it. not sure the status of it until i can get the water out of it completely, and i dont know how to do that.


----------



## grafxman (Jan 10, 2010)

CraniumDesigns said:


> ok, so i let both the lens and body sit in rice for a week. i just tried turning the camera on with the kit lens, and a new battery, and all i got was a quick blue light on the WB button. nothing else. no screen, no power at all. i guess it's dead
> 
> not sure about the lens. it still has distilled water trapped in the end of it. i tried zooming it in and out and barely a drop comes out. not sure what to do with it. not sure the status of it until i can get the water out of it completely, and i dont know how to do that.



Try calling these guys:

General Camera Care Information from Camera Care Center

See what they advise. Also call Canon. See what they say.


----------



## Bantx (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh nvm just read above same advice


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jan 12, 2010)

damn.
sry to hear it man.


----------



## pilotgirl2007 (Jan 13, 2010)

Man that sucks that you and your camera went in. I have to tell you my family and I were messing around in Yosemite and instead of going around Mirror Lake we decided to try to walk across the rocks to the other side. I figured I would more than likely end up in the water so I gave my point and shoot to my dad to hold as we crossed the lake. Well I didn't end up in the water but my dad did! Go figure. First think out of my mouth was "hurry get my camera!" Anyhow the camera actualy dried out and worked great after that (but you can't get any cleaner water than up at Yosemite right). Long story short I was in Disneyland with the family and gave my camera to my mom to hold on to while I went do get something and she droped it and it is now a little broken. It survived a swim in Mirror lake but couldn't survive a 3ft drop while it was in its case.


----------



## dangergoinoff (Jan 27, 2010)

Is there an update to what happened with the camera and lens?


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah, the body is dead. i rinsed it and let it dry in rice for over a week. used new battery. wouldnt turn on.

i havent sent the lens into canon yet, but there is still distilled water trapped in between the elements. i dont know if sending it in at this point would do anything, but im meaning to do it this week. i figure the distilled water in there cant do any harm, but i could be wrong. should just send it in.


----------



## Bmiller411 (Mar 5, 2010)

CraniumDesigns said:


> yeah, the body is dead. i rinsed it and let it dry in rice for over a week. used new battery. wouldnt turn on.
> 
> i havent sent the lens into canon yet, but there is still distilled water trapped in between the elements. i dont know if sending it in at this point would do anything, but im meaning to do it this week. i figure the distilled water in there cant do any harm, but i could be wrong. should just send it in.



I'm looking for the end of your story.  Don't leave us hanging.  What happened after you sent it to Canon?  Where they able to salvage it?


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Mar 5, 2010)

nope. everything was dead. plus i just got all my camera gear stolen out of my car last week. hurray! starting all over.


----------



## chammer (Mar 5, 2010)

i was reading this, and i totally didnt make the connection that you were the one that had the post regarding that theft until now. man, that is some really crummy luck.


----------



## BLD_007 (Mar 17, 2010)

chammer said:


> i was reading this, and i totally didnt make the connection that you were the one that had the post regarding that theft until now. man, that is some really crummy luck.



yea, and I don't think he had insurance either =(


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Mar 17, 2010)

BLD_007 said:


> chammer said:
> 
> 
> > i was reading this, and i totally didnt make the connection that you were the one that had the post regarding that theft until now. man, that is some really crummy luck.
> ...



yeah, i just had car insurance. i NOW have renters insurance. big sucky ass loss. buy a print if u feel bad for me


----------

